# מספר ישראלי בחו"ל - חינם!!!



## יפיופה62 (14/6/10)

אני רוצה לפתוח חשבון לשיחות לארץ 
מי יודע איזה חברות ישנם ועם מי הכי מומלץ להתחבר


----------



## sirpad (14/6/10)

הכי מומלץ להקשיב למפרסם שתיכף יבוא 
להנחית להרמה שלך.


----------



## billc (14/6/10)

VOIP? כרטיס חיוג? 
בקשר לכרטיס חיוג היום יש לך אופציה בSKYPE להוסיף skype2go או משהו כזה וזה ממש כמו כרטיס חיוג עם הוצאה חודשית מנימלית (אני מתכוון תחזוקה עולה מינמום) ואז את יכולה להגדיר את הפלאפון שלך, ככלי שאת הולכת להשתמש בו. הם יספקו לך מספר טלפון באזור שאת תבחרי, כאשר תתקשרי למספר הזה, תהיה לך אופציה להתקשר לכל מקום בעולם תוכלי לעשות גם מועדפים, למשל מספר 1 מתקשר לאמא שלך, מספר 2 מתקשר .. אז מה שיקרה כאשר את מתקשרת למספר שנתנו לך, ואז לוחצת 1, ישר תתקשרי אל אימך המחיר הוא מחיר בין SKYPE לטלפון שאת רוצה בארץ, וזה משתנה אם את מתקשרת לטלפון  רגיל או לפלאפון בארץ.


----------



## יפיופה62 (14/6/10)

ואיך החברות החדשות שיש כמו בזקום 
ידוע לך את העלויות?


----------



## billc (15/6/10)

לא מתאים כשאת בחו"ל, לשלם לחברות ישראלית 
מה קורה אם יש לך בעיה? מה קורה אם יש טעויות? מה קורה אם לקחו לך בטעות או שלא בטעות יותר כסף ממה שהיו צריכים יכול להיות שזה טוב לתושבי הארץ שמטיילים בחו"ל אבל לתושבי חו"ל הקבועים עדיף להשתמש בדברים מקומיים


----------



## יפיופה62 (15/6/10)

אבל הם עושים את זה לתושבי חו"ל לא? 
ואני מכירה חברה שלי שיש לה את זה


----------



## sirpad (15/6/10)

אז תשאלי את חברה שלך 
מה את שואלת אותנו?


----------



## יפיופה62 (15/6/10)

כי אנימנסה לברר על עוד חברות 
ועל סקיפ גם


----------



## רוניללה (15/6/10)

תגיד מה יש לך? 
לא קיבלת בלילה? אתה חייב לעשות משהו עם כל האנרגיות השליליות האלה.


----------



## mt98 (15/6/10)

סרפד צודק. 
נשבר מהפרסום האלק וויראלי הזה. העלוקות מנצלים את הנטיה הטבעית של בני אדם לעזור בשביל לפרסם בחינם. מתישהו כולם יתחילו להתעלם מבקשות עזרה, וחבל.


----------



## יפיופה62 (15/6/10)

אני באמת מנסה לברר מה הבעיה


----------



## mt98 (15/6/10)

הבעיה היא שאף אחד לא קונה את השקרים שלך. 
ומבחינתי המעסיק שלך - local03 - שרוף אצלי. לך/לכי לחפש עבודה אמיתית, יא ^$&@#!.


----------



## billc (15/6/10)

אתה מגזים עם התגובה 
היא היתה פה בעבר, והיא גרה בארה"ב אומנם היא קצת דתיה פנאטית אבל לא יותר מזה


----------



## יפיופה62 (15/6/10)

תגידו מה יש לכם בסה"כ באתי לשאול שאלה 
ואני לא דתיה פנאטית אז אל סתם תקפצו בכלל בלי לדעת


----------



## billc (15/6/10)

אמרתי קצת 
כל דבר בחיים זה יחסי יכול להיות שלאדם חרדי את נחשבת ליברלית פתוחה לדעות שונות ולאדם חילוני את נחשבת קצת קיצונית זה הכל תלוי מאיזה זווית את מסתכלת על התמונה


----------



## יפיופה62 (15/6/10)

כל עוד את לא מכירה בן אדם 
זה לא עופר סתם לזרוק  הערה וזהו ובאמת שבאתי רק להתיעץ ולא משהו אחר וגם לך יש דעות שונות שאני אולי לא  יחשוב אחרת אבל זה המהות שבבני אדם שלכל אחד יש דה שונה משל אחר ואם היית מכירה אותי היית יודעת שאני  לא מתקרבת בכלל לפנאטית


----------



## billc (15/6/10)

צודקת כל עוד לא מכירים בן אדם 
יכולים לחשוב שאני בחורה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 המילה פנאטית אול קיצונית, אז אני מתנצל היה לנו פעם ויכוח שהיה בו משהו קצת גזעני , ואני אפילו לא זוכר על מה הוא היה. אני חושב שזה היה על אתיופים או משהו כזה, אני פשוט לא זוכר


----------



## mt98 (15/6/10)

כנראה שחשדתי בכשרים, אני מתנצל מכל הלב.


----------



## sirpad (15/6/10)

אני לא מקבל, 
אני הוא זה שנותן.


----------



## רוניללה (15/6/10)

אם ככה 
זה ברור שאין לך למי לתת.


----------



## sirpad (15/6/10)

רוצה לעזור לי?


----------



## רוניללה (15/6/10)

|אייקון של הקאה|


----------



## sirpad (15/6/10)

מה יש? אכלת משהו לא טוב? 
או שהמדרון התלול גרם לך לסחרחורת?


----------



## zelig0n (16/6/10)

היא רק חשבה על זה


----------



## chulila (15/6/10)

אני משתמשת בבזקום 
והם נהדרים בעיני. גם השירות לקוחות סביר. מה שכן - השיחות שלהם לפלאפון יקרות.


----------



## יפיופה62 (15/6/10)

אז התקשרו אלי מlocal03 
ולחודש ראשון ב14 $ וכמה רוצים לסלולארי אצלך?


----------



## ageva (15/6/10)

VOB של 072 
דברי עם 072 על מוצר VOB שלהם. מאוד פשוט להתקנה, עולה תשלום חודשי של כמה שקלים. כמובן שצריך חיבור אינטרנט בבית וטלפון אנלוגי רגיל.


----------



## avrmar (15/6/10)

מספר ישראלי בחו"ל - חינם!!! 
היי מזה כתקופה שאני שוהה בחו"ל, ולאחרונה התוועדתי לאופציה שהדהימה אותי. אני חושב שכדאי לשתף בזה את החברה הנמצאים בחו"ל (וגם בארץ), זה יוכל לסייע להם רבות (כמו שאני נהנה מזה המון). מדובר במספר טלפון ישראלי חינמי, המופעל ע"י שרותי האינטרנט. המספר מקבל שיחות והודעות קוליות (המגיעות לדוא"ל, לפי הגדרה). בעזרת מדריך מסויים שמצאתי באינטרנט הצלחתי להרכיב את התוכנה על הטלפון הסלולרי שלי (טלפון סלולרי דור 3.5) ומכיוון שקיבלתי די הרבה שיחות, חברי מודים לי שהוזלתי להם את ההתקשרות אלי, ואני מתקשר מאז בחינם לארץ (וגם לחו"ל במקומות מסויימים). כמו"כ איכות השיחה היא טובה מאוד, ונהנתי ממנה יותר מאשר שיחה ישירות דרך סקייפ. מדובר בתוכנת "ספיקו", המספקת שרות תקשורת אינטרנטי חינמי. מבחינת השרות כרגע ניתן להתקין אותו על טלפוני נוקיה n95 וe72. אך אפשר להתחבר (זה מה אני עשיתי) דרך פרינג, ואז אני חושב שזה יכול לעבוד גם בטלפונים אחרים. אני יודע שזה נשמע אולי כמו פרסומת, אך אין לי שום קשר לשרות, והוא גם "חינמי לחלוטין". כך שאני מקווה שלא עברתי כאן על איזה חוק או תקנון. מה שכן, על כל חבר שמצטרף דרכך למועדון, אתה מקבל 12 שניות שיחה יוצאת, לכל דקת שיחה נכנסת שהמצורף שלך מקבל. מי שמעוניין פשוט יכול להכנס לאתר www.spikko.com להרשם לשרות ולקבל מספר. מי שמעוניין בהדרכה אישית יותר, אשמח לשלוח לו הודעת דוא"ל ולהזמין אותו להרשם לשרות, ולהמשיך להדריך אותו בהמשך. אני מקווה שהייתי לעזר, ואולי אם זה ייכנס לשוק רציני, חברות התקשורת ייאלצו להוזיל עוד את מחיריהם. בהצלחה לכולם. ותהנו איפה שאתם.


----------



## billc (15/6/10)

לא מצאתי את התוכנה במרקט של אנדרויד 
ידוע לך מה קורה עם זה?


----------



## avrmar (16/6/10)

אין לי מושג למה אתה מתכוון 
. ניסית באתר הרשמי שלהם?


----------



## avrmar (16/6/10)

היי לכל המגיבים 
אני משתמש בספיקו כבר כשבועיים, ולבנתיים לא הוצאתי סנט (או פני, תלוי איפה אתם). נכון, יש לפעמים תקלות להוציא שיחות (אולי זה רק אצלי), אבל כשאני לא משלם, באמת אין לי למי לבוא בטענה. מי שלא מקבל שיחות, לא יודע אם זה כדאי לו, (יש אפשרות לרכוש דקות, אבל אז יש להשוות בין המתחרים, אני באמת לא יודע מי הזולים). אבל כאחד שמקבל שיחות, נצברות לי דקות ואני משתמש בהם לשיחות. מי שמעוניין בפרטים או בעזרה בהתקנה, אשמח "לנסות" לעזור. אני מדגיש שוב, אין לי שום קשר עם החברה, ואין לו שום אחריות למה שהם משווקים - מספקים. כל המידע שנתתי הוא לידיעה בלבד, משום "אל תמנע טוב מבעליו". לאחר שאני נהנה מזה בכל יום ובכל שעה וממש בחינם.


----------



## eladts (17/6/10)

אתה לא הוצאית סנט 
אבל אלו שהתקשרו אליך, למספר מירס, שילמו יותר מאשר אם הם היו מתקשרים למספר אמריקאי ישירות. זה "המודל העסקי" של ספיקו - הם מתחלקים עם מירס בדמי הקישוריות. ברגע שדמי הקישוריות יוזלו כל המודל הזה יקרוס.


----------



## prizman (16/6/10)

לא הבנתי 
מדוע אם אני מתקשר חינם אני זקוק ל 12 שניות שיחה האלה שאני מקבל על כל דקת שיחה שמתקשרים אלי.


----------



## odel55 (15/6/10)

072 שומעים מעולה, עלויות של 
שיחה מקומית בארץ.


----------

